# remote light control



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

I have customer that has alight in the center of ceiling needs a switch added doesnt want drywall cut into (has second floor and custom paint job on walls) is there a remote control device that can be retro fitted to fixture,its a chandelier type fixture


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yes .


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

well there you go lol


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

To find one that will fit into a fixture canopy, it will probably also be made for fan speed control. You just won't use that feature. All of the fan remotes do dimming. Check at Home Depot, Lowes, a lighting store, or of course the 21st century method, Google

Here are terms I used: wireless remote canopy mount dimmer


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I got this in the mail yesterday.. latest controllers from LEVITON

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCZzpHome.jsp?minisite=10026&respid=22372


----------

